# SPACE-X Launch Photography



## TAF (May 29, 2020)

Just an observation, but the SPACE-X photographer documenting the activity near the capsule during the recent (aborted, try again Saturday) manned launch was carrying a Canon with a great white (70-200 I think).


----------



## Bennymiata (May 29, 2020)

Just like about 80% of professionals.


----------

